# Congé



## Mklg (24 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour a toutes
Je viens part ce message car suite au retrait agrément de ma nounou je dois lui faire ses papiers de fin contrat, j'ai deux enfants en garde chez elle mon fils a compter du 15zvril 2021 et ma fille 01, septembre elle est année incomplète mais je lui versé 10%, de congé payé par mois en plus de la mensu , est ce que je lui dois ses 3semaines de congé au mois août 
En vous remerciant par avance de votre retour
Cordialement


----------



## assmatzam (24 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Il va falloir calculer la régularisation sur les CP 
Car 10% est illégal 
Chaque contrat est à calculer un par un

2 périodes d'acquisition 
31 mai 2021 
31 mai 2022 
En fin de contrat 
I' faudra comparer maintien de salaire et 10 % des salaires bruts perçus et retenir le montant le plus avantageux des 2 pour l'am 

Ne pas oublier les 2 jours sup par enfant à charge âgé de moins de 15 ans au 30 avril dans la limite de ne pas dépasser 30 jours ouvrables acquis


----------



## assmatzam (24 Juillet 2022)

Il me semble que lors d'un retrait d'agrément il n'y a ni préavis ni prime de fin de contrat 
Fin de contrat à effet immédiat 
Donc son contrat se termine avant la prise de ses congés 

Vous devrez cependant calculer la régularisation de salaire car vous êtes en année incomplète


----------

